
How the Chairman of Y Combinator Decides Which Startups to Invest In - jhow15
https://marker.medium.com/how-the-chairman-of-y-combinator-decides-which-startups-to-invest-in-4d90b58323a3
======
dang
This is a copy of [https://blog.samaltman.com/how-to-invest-in-
startups](https://blog.samaltman.com/how-to-invest-in-startups).

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22035997](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22035997)

